
Symantec's Norton AntiVirus source code exposed by hackers - narad
http://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2012/01/06/symantec-norton-antivirus-source-code-hackers/
======
bediger
That's all well and good, but will we see a "Sophail" style tell-all analysis
of Norton AV? See: <http://packetstormsecurity.org/files/103727/Sophail.pdf>
for Tavis Ormandy's revelations.

